# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 09/10



## Markus Kolletzky (17. August 2010)

Auch in diesem Monat gibt es natürlich wieder die obligatorischen Blicke ins Heft der kommenden Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 09/10*




*Features/Interviews*

Porträt: Die Werbeagentur Try
Von Werbeprofis lernen
Workshop Produktfotografie
Vom digitalen Design zum druckreifen Kunstwerk
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere: Maike Jarsetz

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Pimp my Portrait
Masterclass: Comic-Sequenzen zeichnen
Masterclass: Abstraktes Design
Schritt-für-Schritt: CS5: Arbeiten mit dem Formgitter
Schritt-für-Schritt: CS5: Freistellen mit Kante verbessern
Schritt-für-Schritt: Lichteffekte wie im Kino

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien zum Nachbau der Workshops 
Stockfotos, 13 Vektorgrafiken von Media Militia 
30 Pinselspitzen von Andrei Florin Oprinca
45-minütiger Auszug aus dem brandneuen Video-Workshop Lightroom 3 
20 exklusive Stockfotos von Photos TO GO


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 09/10*
ab 25. August 2010 erhältlich




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Illustrator Dan Howard
Leserprofil Oliver Strate
Ratgeber: Freistellen und auswählen
Technik-Tipp: Photoshop CS5: Borstenpinsel
Technik des Monats: Gradationskurven
Technik-Tipp: Gleiche Farbe
Checkpoint: Grafiktablett Wacom Cintiq 21UX91
Checkpoint: Bücher Faszination Tierfotografie von Ingo Gerlach
Checkpoint: Software PhotoEvolution Pro von Franzis

*Tutorials*

Galaktische Lichteffekte
Malen mit Masken
Das etwas andere Panorama
Spuren im Sand
Digitaler Puzzlespaß
Mit Texturen malen
Stürmische Teestunde
Hautton subtil korrigieren
Illustration aus Formen
Digital gemalt: Sagenhafter Phönix

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien für  das Nachvollziehen der Tutorials
Auszug aus dem Videotraining Photoshop CS5 für Fortgeschrittene von video2brain 
25 Strukturfotos von Media Militia
über 140 Pinselspitzen

Viel Spaß mit den Ausgaben! 

Disclosure: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der wir vorab über die Inhalte der kommenden Ausgaben berichten und im Gegenzug dafür Ausgaben und Abonnements verschenken.


----------

